# Enduring The Freedom



## big bad john (23 Aug 2006)

Enduring The Freedom ( A Rogue Historian in Afghanistan) By Sean M Maloney 

I just bought the book it looked interesting and the author teaches at RMC.  Has anyone read the book?  Can anyone give any comments on it?


----------



## 54/102 CEF (23 Aug 2006)

I have not read the book but look forward to it.

Here`s a piece from US Army Parameters he wrote that may help you as you go. 
http://carlisle-www.army.mil/usawc/Parameters/05autumn/maloney.htm

I`m working on a paper on the US National Security Strategy for the RMC War Studies MA. I have looked at the PEW GLOBAL Attitudes Report on the Islamic World, the CIA 2020 Paper, the 20 plus authors who contributed to the FUTURE WARFARE series, the NSS itself, a look at the legacy of George Kennan who devised what became known as Containment, and a number of papers written by Arab Authors.

Nobody thinks in the long term that the Taliban has a hope in hell. Most agree to a greater or lesser extent that the west has to help the Islamic countries become less insular and stratified with respect to how they deal with the western or globalised economies. Case in point - the $ flowing into the Oil producing regions is not diversifying their economies, their education systems (the base on which to build knowledge based industries and economies) is so far behind it will take years to catch up, Islam as the be-all answer cannot solve their need to interact with the rest of the world and raise their standards of living. Progress will be slow and that message is not penetrating the western conciousness - we want the war over by the end of the next rotation.

In the west - the war is on for the next US Administration. The US will bend their partners will to greater globalisation because Europe and China (look on the map where the pipelines for natural gas will go - hint - just north of Afghanistan). China is perceived in some quarters  as a wild card in all this because they need every drop of petroleum based products, but they are taking the product but not seen to be encouraging a peaceful economic future for have not eastern countries. In short they take - but they are not seen as giving back.

Look for more European involvement to tone down the Mid East. Huge developement $ at stake to build up the economic structures of the Mid East.

Just a few thoughts and I`d be surprised if Maloney pulls an answer out of this jigsaw puzzle.


----------

